# 13 yr old growth



## Cassius0324 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello all. I have a 13 yr old golden/chow mix. He has some senior dog issues (arthritis, lipomas, heart murmur) which are all being taken care of and monitored. He does well for himself. He also has a few skin tags and some cysts. The vet has checked all of them and doesn't feel concerned and if they get bigger or bother him will (as noninvasive as possible) remove them. However, I just noticed this growth on his head. It is about the size of a pearl, is white, and smooth to the touch. Just wanted some opinions as to what it could be? I don't know if it is simply a cyst. I worry because he often scratches his ears and face and I worry he could scratch it and make it burst. TIA


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

My senior boy had something similar. I think the vet called it a sebaceous cyst. It finally burst with no problems afterward.


----------



## chesterandbyron (Oct 18, 2018)

My 12 year old Golden named Byron has developed several of this cysts on his head and body. They started out looking like the one in the photo above, but 2 of them near his ear bleed. I clean away the dried blood, clean with peroxide and put Murpiocin antibiotic, but they never heal. Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've had dogs in the past that had growths. My Vet told me to keep an eye on them and didn't want to remove any of them unless they got larger, changed in color or started seeping. 

If you see any of the above changes, I would have your Vet check them again.


----------

